# Shelf Life..



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok guys I know we have covered this before in various aspects but I am not sure anyone has directly asked how long rubber can be stored before performance is lost? I have a 20m roll of 66fit tubing that I have had over a year stored in my outside garage boxed and dry upon opening yesterday its as fresh as the moment it was delivered which got me thinking... How long in theory could I maintain performance from storing these tube bands in this manner 5 years 10 years? does any of the veterans have some preserved rubber from back in the day as fresh as it was cut so to speak? Thought behind the madness is I might invest in a large order of bands sets to keep me going for several years maybe and just store them ...or more favourable to purchase a long 100M roll direct from Dankung which if can be kept for many years would probably be all I ever need, a large initial outlay with no future band costs....


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ozone and UV are the big killers of rubber. Keep it in an environment you would be comfortable in and out of light and air and it will last a long, long time.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Ozone and UV are the big killers of rubber. Keep it in an environment you would be comfortable in and out of light and air and it will last a long, long time.


 Yes they are in a cupboard in a box and the temp remains environmental, UK so not to hot not to cold..... any estimate on number of years Nathan?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe it advisable to keep them in an air tight sealed bag and indoors at even temperatures.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes airtight is important. Ozone and uv, light and air tight is best.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hygienic says that air tight is not good. I don't know why. -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hygienic says that air tight is not good. I don't know why. -- Tex


Interesting. I may have to research this. May be due to the organic nature to latex.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hygienic says that air tight is not good. I don't know why. -- Tex


off-gassing?


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Huh - keep them airtight, don't keep them airtight. I also read that keeping rubber bands in the fridge (but letting them warm to room temperature before stretching them) is a good way to extend life so I would assume that would work for ss bands. But maybe that's really just because it keeps them out of the light. Sounds like someone needs to do an experiment with some bands stored in a few different conditions.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4546092526


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Could take years to get results. I know I have latex tourniquets stored in airtight zip bags for about 8 yrs. with good results. I also store thera gold for 2 yrs. the same.


----------

